# New visitor here



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 17, 2005)

Just wanted to introduce my self.  Some of the names are familure here.  Thanks to Chris Finney for turning me on to this Forum.

I do small catering events that help offset my hobby of Competition Barbeque.  I have only done KCBS but have been to two MIM's.  Last year we competed in four events.  Kings Mountain, Danville, Lynchburg and Shelby.  Our best run was Lynchburg where we finished 9 overall with a 1st in Brisket.

Hope to learn here.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 17, 2005)

Bill, glad to have you aboard...your knowledge will be nice to have here!!    Tell your friends about us and give them the address if they wanna check us out! 8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey Bill, welcome aboard. A word of advise, be carefull associating yourself with Chris...he can be evil!!!   :snakeman:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2005)

Welcome Bill!  Nice to have you aboard


----------



## Finney (Jan 17, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hey Bill, welcome aboard. A word of advise, be carefull associating yourself with Chris...he can be evil!!!   :snakeman:



Nick, Nick, Nick... You're even mean for someone from NY. :roll: 

Mean and hate filled, hate filled and mean.    That's what you are, Nick.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 17, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Nick, Nick, Nick... You're even mean for someone from NY. :roll:
> 
> Mean and hate filled, hate filled and mean.    That's what you are, Nick.



See what I mean Bill  #-o


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 17, 2005)

You know Nick, Chris has a very good wife to keep him in line.  Besides, she loves my smoked chicken.


----------



## Finney (Jan 17, 2005)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> You know Nick, Chris has a very good wife to keep him in line.  Besides, she loves my smoked chicken.


Right... :smt061 ... and right.  :smt117


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 17, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":3rtuzpm5]You know Nick, Chris has a very good wife to keep him in line.  Besides, she loves my smoked chicken.


Right... :smt061 ... and right.  :smt117[/quote:3rtuzpm5]

She must be like my wife and there is a place in heaven for her also.


----------



## Finney (Jan 17, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Chris Finney":3cupw2jd][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":3cupw2jd]You know Nick, Chris has a very good wife to keep him in line.  Besides, she loves my smoked chicken.


Right... :smt061 ... and right.  :smt117[/quote:3cupw2jd]

She must be like my wife and there is a place in heaven for her also.[/quote:3cupw2jd]

Nick, Bill's smoked chicken isn't that bad.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 17, 2005)

I'll have to try it some time!!!   :-D


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey Larry, will ya start liking Bill the Grill guy now instead of me? Please? :roll:  :roll: WoodMAN


----------



## Finney (Jan 18, 2005)

That's funny.  :smt044   It's alright as long as you keep it to the internet Woodman.


----------

